# Where to live in Greece?



## vincenam (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi, my wife and I are considering moving to Greece and the main question we have is 'where to live?'. 

We've holiday'd all over the Greek islands and on the mainland at Parga and we love the way of life, the people, the food and of course the weather.

Our rough plan is to research possible places to live in the next few months. Go on holiday to the best looking option early next year. Then if that fits our needs look to rent a property in that area for 6 months this time next year. We can then look at buying a property.

We're looking for a semi-rural location. One that is around no more than 15 minutes drive to the sea. Preferably within a short drive to a town or village. Neither of us will be working. I'd like to get a property that requires a bit of work doing to it and has a bit of land for a few chickens. Basically a solid but cheap property with potential that requires some love is what we're after. We will want to travel back to the UK about 4 times a year and I'll also be taking my car over there.

But the big question is where? We love the island of Zakynthos but obviously it complicates travel a little with having to get flights or the ferry to the mainland in winter. Plus I don't know how booked the direct summer flights get, if we had to head back to the UK at short notice. 

So then we were thinking perhaps the mainland and looked at Peloponnese. We both enjoy walking and it looks a very interesting area. I am considering holidaying around Kalamata as from there I can head down the Mani peninsula and also over to Pylos on the west coast to check out potential areas.

Neither of us are very good at languages, so I think it was also be a benefit if there were a few expats in the area.

So any suggestions on possible locations?

In summary my criteria would be:-
No more than 15 minutes drive from the sea.
Semi-rural location.
Cheap properties.
Relatively easy access to travel back to the UK.
A few expats already in the area.

Alan & Sheila.


----------



## akeeley (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Alan and Sheila,
My wife and I just moved from the States to Crete. I don't know what your definition of cheap is, but the Apokornos are of Chania (East of Chania town about 20 minutes) fits the criteria you have outlined. Where we are in Vrises, it is 15 minutes to Georgioupoli or Kalyves to go to the beach. You could live in any of the little villages in the area and have the same or shorter commute to the beach. There are a bunch of British expats, mostly retirees, in this area. They have their own Facebook groups, livingincrete.net, and other activity forums. The villages here are all semi-rural, except the beach towns are pretty tourist-centric. Flights in and out of Chania are direct to many places in Europe, including the UK, as far as I know. 
Check it out, this place is pretty great.
Cheers,
Alex


----------



## vincenam (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Alex,

Thanks for the response. We’ve only visited the east of the island, so will certainly look into the area you have mentioned.

I’ll have to check how many flights there are to the UK throughout the year and what the ferry services are like for coming over in the first place.

Alan.


----------



## akeeley (Oct 2, 2015)

vincenam said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Thanks for the response. We’ve only visited the east of the island, so will certainly look into the area you have mentioned.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,
We haven't taken the ferry yet, but it appears that there is a nightly ferry from Athens to Chania and back. Piraeus to Chania ferry tickets, compare times and prices

The West side of the island is much greener than the East, as I understand (we have yet to get East of Rethymno). 

Cheers and good luck!
Alex


----------



## clausmte (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello "Akeely"

My husband and I are thinking to move to Greece, since we are also getting close to retirement.
I am American, he is Brittish. 
As American how was your process to move to Greece in terms of getting the residence visa. I would appreciate any feedback.
Thanks,
C


----------



## akeeley (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi C,
My wife and I needed to use the "financially independent" visa in order to be able to stay a year. To do that, we had to prove to the Greek consulate that we made enough money/had enough money in the bank, that we could live in Greece and not need to seek employment here. I have no idea if it is easier if your spouse is an EU citizen. 
Cheers, and good luck!
AOK


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi Alan and Sheila,

South Peloponnese is an excellent choice. Touristy resorts like Stoupa (not that busy though) or slightly to the west around Petalidi with miles & miles of unspoilt beaches. Kalamata airport improves each year with Easy Jet, Thompsons and now BA flying in regular from UK from April - Oct.

The new motorway to Athens means again a fast easy drive to the capital city (around 3 hours) if you need to.

If you are here on holiday e-mail me and I'll meet you for coffee & a chat.......


----------



## mockrobin (Jan 5, 2016)

Alex - I can only agree wholeheartedly- My wife & I arrived in October with a view to rent long term and went looking in our chosen area East of Chania. We have found ourselves a diamond of a house in Kournas village, 3 km from the 'seaside' at Kavros.

There is a thriving Expat community in this area (if that is what you look for) - Go for it !!


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

I think there are a few ex-pats living in Kalamata. Islands are OK if you want to stay put, I guess things are more expensive as everything has to be brought in.


----------



## imonmyway (Feb 16, 2016)

hi to all 
glen my husband and i Paula are talking about living in the same area you are all talking about. we hope to buy a good second hand yacht and a house. anybody got any advice on areas with moorings and houses closes 
by. will need loving friendly expat community close by to. A lot to ask may be.?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

As was previously stated KALAMATA is an ideal location. Besides an excellent harbour you have all the facilities of a mainland city without the hustle & bustle of a major city!

So many people get taken in by the ideal "holiday" location of the Greek islands, not that there is anything wrong with the islands but holidays are definitely different to retirement living. I will not elaborate on retirements needs but think of health and ease of every day life necessities....

Near Kalamata there are over a score of local harbours in towns & villages both to the east & west of the city. Petalidi is just one that offers safe & cheap mooring within 2-3 minutes walking distance of the town. Property prices are excellent and affordable. (You can search yourself)...

Should you want any more detailed information (I have had a property there for the last 10 years) PM me....


----------



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi,
I'm a little late to find this thread. Those who have found houses in Crete - how did you find them? Internet searches (do you speak/read Greek?) Or did you have to go there and visit estate agents? Or if it is a private sale, how did you find it? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Not sure if they cover Crete but I found mine place via homegreekhome.gr and tospitu.gr. They both have English buttons. There is a greek site xe.gr the property page has an English button but when you click on an individual property it comes up in Greek.

Most of the other property sites are for foreigners and the prices are higher.


----------



## lindanoto63 (Jul 28, 2008)

I lived in Greece before moving to Sicily and I am surprised how many people never look into Chalkidiki area- the three peninsulas east of Thessaloniki. Great beaches, easy flight out of Thessaloniki airport, possible to live a bit rural yet close to everything and a major city. I lived on the southern most peninsula in a village right on the sea called Siviri. We use to go just 5-10 minutes inland (but still drop dead gorgeous sea views, refreshing pine forests and very affordable properties and eat in some of the villages.


----------



## media2003 (Jul 17, 2015)

lindanoto63 said:


> I lived in Greece before moving to Sicily and I am surprised how many people never look into Chalkidiki area- the three peninsulas east of Thessaloniki. Great beaches, easy flight out of Thessaloniki airport, possible to live a bit rural yet close to everything and a major city. I lived on the southern most peninsula in a village right on the sea called Siviri. We use to go just 5-10 minutes inland (but still drop dead gorgeous sea views, refreshing pine forests and very affordable properties and eat in some of the villages.



Hi,my name is Jelena.I and my husband are thinking about moving to Chalkidiki.Last weekend I visited my friend who lives in Thessaloniki and she showed me the first leg of Chalkidiki Kassandra.I am speechless.It was amazing.Before we were thinking about some greek islands,but now only mainland,Chalkidiki area.My friend told me the second leg of Chalkidiki nicer because that area is not too touristy.So I think,perhaps one day we will visit that leg.


----------



## Greeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Failing to get replies to my 2 questions so will try here. Thinking of moving away from Turkey after 6 years to Kos, any info re long term rentals? Health ins also any info.

Many thanks but if no replies I may give up on here.


----------



## diana_ri (Oct 18, 2016)

I retired in Feb 2015 and moved to Greece the following month. I'm now living very happily in a little village called Perdika, which is on the island of Aegina. It's very convenient to Athens (a little over an hour by ferry). Aegina is a lovely island and has many areas where I think you could find an inexpensive flat or home to rent. My best advise on obtaining a residency permit it to go to an attorney in Athens and let him handle the entire process. It's much too convoluted for someone who is not familiar with the Greek way of doing things and it will take you 3 times as long if you try and do it yourself. I received my 2 year residency permit in May and thankfully, I found a wonderful attorney who specialized in these types of transactions, and it took only 4 weeks. I had to get a visa from the Greek Consulate in Boston, which is valid for 1 year, before I left for Greece. If you plan to stay in Greece longer than 90 days, you will need a visa. And, you will also need to apply for your residency permit within 30 days of arriving in Greece. It's a lot to manage initially, but once you have your residency permit, it's valid for 2 years, thankfully. Good luck to you.


----------



## Greeman (Aug 21, 2016)

Many thanks Diane for the reply.


----------



## AlexRos (Nov 6, 2016)

Of course in Mykonos or Santorini!


----------

